# On the right track?



## Guest (Dec 16, 2007)

First off...let me say thank you all for the time and effort you have put into this forum and I am very glad to have found you all.

A couple of weeks ago I was in the market and ready to purchase a plasma or lcd TV...until I went to a christmas party and saw the hosts projector..it was a 480..but still was impressive enough for me to say...hmmm.maybe I ought to look a little closer. Then I found You guys! :mooooh:

The big problem is that I am now thinking after hours of reading and configuring I have my HT figured out. 

Epson HC 1080 Found it at HHgregg for $2187.00 after rebate $1884.97
Wilsonart Designer White 59"x105" (120 inch diag.) that is right isnt it?:help:

I will build my HT in my basement where there are no windows in the room. 
Running my own construction company I am thinking I can handle most of the build..I plan to have my seating between 10-15ft. From looking at a couple calculators..I guess the throw distance will be at 16'.
The room is 15 ft. wide 25 Ft. long so I am thinking I have plenty of room

One big question I have before ordering the DW screen material....would the Fashion Grey be better
for this projector...I know I have read that white is best for controlled lighting. The Diy screen thread really made me realize the potential with projectors....BTW the picture of the screen shots..the last one of the bug was awesome....what projector was that and can I expect that picture quality with the Epson?

I would appreciate any and all comments...remember I am a newbie but I learn fast..

Thanks again to you all,
David


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Thomato said:


> One big question I have before ordering the DW screen material....would the Fashion Grey be better
> for this projector...I know I have read that white is best for controlled lighting. The Diy screen thread really made me realize the potential with projectors....BTW the picture of the screen shots..the last one of the bug was awesome....what projector was that and can I expect that picture quality with the Epson?


Welcome to the Shack David! 

DIY Screen-wise there's not much better than Designer White in controlled lighting. I'd stick with that! 

Which bug picture? There are a lot of them! I would guess it's this one?










That would be a G90 CRT Projector and a sheet of Designer White. 

mech


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2007)

Oh boy, I guess that answered my question.. will I get that good of a pic with the Epson.....I can't afford a CRT projector...so I guess I will have to dream about that bug:whistling:


----------

